# Mephit Fur Meet



## Kawazu Awazili (Aug 12, 2007)

Labor Day weekend draws closer and closer. Who's gonna be making it out to the southern industrial vortex of country n' blues? I'll more than likely be there Friday, Saturday and Sunday spreading the vibes of my new music.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 29, 2008)

ill be there i am  coming in on thursday and mophy dear is  pickin me up form the bus stop and  such... ill  see you there maybe *purrs*


----------



## Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm already here. lets get drunk and arrested.


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been going every year since 2001, and this year will be no different.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 7, 2008)

I will be there Wednesday night until Monday morning.

YEAH BITCHES.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 7, 2008)

awsomeness i get to see istanbul.. that is if a havent met him before


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 17, 2008)

only 44 DAYS


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

Where is this at? What city or area?


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 18, 2008)

its in Memphis Tennessee and  43 days!


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 18, 2008)

I am SO totally going to be there, in the Dealer's Den, sharing a table with Risu-Chan. :]

We're taking Drakenbyte and Yuchi along with us too, if I am not mistaken. Muah ha ha!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 18, 2008)

see you there song. awesomeness i am the  kitty who did the table cloth last year  and ill  do it again


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 18, 2008)

Woo hoo!!

Stop by and say hi, TamaraRose? ^^

I hope I won't be TOO brain dead, hehe.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 19, 2008)

i  will.. by the way that avatiar is Very  pretty


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow thank you! : D It is a small part of a bigger picture I drew. :3


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 19, 2008)

i like it would be nice to see the bigger  picture of  the rest of it...  and seeing as a seem to post here more then once a day  42DAYS!


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 19, 2008)

WOO I am so excited too!! *grin*

The character in the full picture is nude.. Would you like me to send the file to you through an e-mail? :3


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 19, 2008)

*noddles*  sent message privitely


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 20, 2008)

41 days  *time needs to go faster*


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 21, 2008)

Patience. It will arrive when it arrives.

That said, I expect to show up on Thursday afternoon and leave on Monday morning; that way, I'll get the full MFM experience.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 22, 2008)

try living with my sister in law.. then wait for  you  away form people who annoy me time patiently.. thursday night for me... and i think i leave monday some time


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh Tamara, I replied to your e-mail with the picture, by the way. : D

Wee!!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 23, 2008)

saw have just been awfully  busy... i like it its beautiful.. am  prejudices tho i like unicorns


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 28, 2008)

31 days left! *grin*

I am SO looking forward to this. : )


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Went there last year, loved the hell out of it. I still prefered FurFright, but...

._. I'm just not used to the south yet.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 30, 2008)

meow.... 30 days yay cant wait  to see yall there


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 30, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> Went there last year, loved the hell out of it. I still prefered FurFright, but...
> 
> ._. I'm just not used to the south yet.



Hehe! Me either, and I grew up in the south. o_0


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 31, 2008)

almost to hot in the south


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 2, 2008)

Man I would love to go. But right now I lack the funds. 

I've never been to a con or meet of any kind, but by what I've seen on Youtube, they seem like they would be tons of fun. 

I'm gonna make it to one someday.


----------



## Kyo_foxtrot (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in Jackson, so it's only an hour drive for me! ^_^ w00 I totally cant wait to go again this year last year was so much fun! I <3ed it so much...I'm gonna be there fri-sun gonna be fun, wish I could stay for longer, but oh well


----------



## BlauShep (Aug 6, 2008)

It'll be my first con, i can't wait! we pre-registered last week. 8D I hope i don't feel 'left out' though, since I don't personally know anyone that's going. D:

And I might have to miss the opening ceremonies... >>


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't worry BlauShep, MFM will only be my second convention ever. XD No clue if I'll be making it to the opening ceremonies, either.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 6, 2008)

I am sad cause I don't hvae the money to pay for it... It is only a stones throw away from where I live, about a hour... I just want to be there. It'd be my first con ever. PLus my family doesn't jknwo about it, nor me beign a furry I am afraid of them to... hehe...


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 12, 2008)

watch for the  debut of zen the  rainbow zebra


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 15, 2008)

2 weeks *explodes*


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Aug 16, 2008)

I will be there 28th to 1st.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 17, 2008)

me Too! tho i has to leave early on the 1st


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

almost time 9 day till i leave  {ill be  leaveing thurday morning geting there thursday night


----------



## BlauShep (Aug 21, 2008)

eee, i'm so excited!  i'll hopefully be fursuiting, if i can finish my ugly fursuit in time, haha.


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll be arriving mid-Thursday afternoon and leaving mid-Monday afternoon.


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 22, 2008)

So close... I can't wait!!


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 24, 2008)

Yup   4 days  five if your  counting to day


----------



## Vitae (Aug 28, 2008)

Um
I'll be there
Today actually, later on today.

Uh
See you guys there or something.


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

Though I don't live that far off, I can't go due to lack of funds and lack of transport. One day I will get to go....


----------



## Crittenz (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all. I went to Mephit and it was great. I had a lot of fun ^_^! 

I am sorry some furs didn't get to go. 

I can haz any pictures of crittenz nowz? (I was the one wearing a black and white wig and pixie wings and a lot of bells)

Thank You K!


P.S. I was teh cute one?

nooooooooooooooo


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 2, 2008)

still lookin for picture  got t o  cheak for fur suit parrade picture too


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 2, 2008)

I made it to MFM, got back last night~  gots some pics and videos that are still on my camera.  Cannot upload now, perhaps tonight.  Was a fun time for my first con, wasn't sure what all to expect but seeing a furpile in person... I so wanted to jump in that thing but would rather my face not be on youtube as a non-suiter in the pile, along with one or two other people apparently lol.

Next con I'll prolly have my suit done.  Must have fun then too 

I was the one wearing moogle shirts and carrying a leopard plushie around~


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 2, 2008)

well hope fully  seeing as you had fun   you will return  next year...  and   come to oklacon you will play epic tag with us { does the sprial  kitten hipno  eyes on you}


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 3, 2008)

Heheh, ya, I'd like to return next year.  In suit tho~!  My next con might be Furry Fiesta, though if not that probably FWA 09.  Had a great time despite being too shy to really get to meet people outside the group I went with


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 3, 2008)

i has to find a ride to  furry feista


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 3, 2008)

Alrighties, here be my little collection of pictures and videos from the con:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilfurbal/sets/72157607097991994/show/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYeuyfLHhe0  - Fursuit Parade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjpRrwSWcC4  - Segment of Bucktown Tiger performance


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 4, 2008)

oooh  goody pictures


----------



## Crittenz (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the slideshow. It's really cute. I'm stalking Razz! I'm still not sure why. If you run by a picture of me lemme know. Sasha should be putting up any pictures from the con.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 4, 2008)

lots of pictures of meee!!!   yay


----------

